
Show HN: SwaggerGO my first Go application - mijailr
https://github.com/mijailr/swaggergo
======
mijailr
This is the first time I tried to make somthing with Golang, In fact I was
never tried to learn Golang, so this is an exercise to learn the basics of
Golang. Maybe is a very bad implementation, but feedback is welcome.

